# New toy came in today....



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

For WEEKS i've been obsessing over a humidad palo toro from heartfelt and today I finally came home to it in my mailbox! :biggrin1:

It fits just right in my humidor.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice!! I see it looks like you bought the same 10 cigar sampler/humidor combo I did :biggrin1:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Very nice!! I see it looks like you bought the same 10 cigar sampler/humidor combo I did :biggrin1:


 +1
Not a bad deal for $25 huh??
What to do with the extra humi?????

I like that type of humidification device. It fits rite in. About how much do they run?


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

This one was 17.99 from Heartfelt.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

those things are awesome! I need to get me one of those


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

SmokeRings said:


> those things are awesome! I need to get me one of those


Then do so! David just added 65% rH beads to the lineup as well which is what I got.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love new cigar toys,,,,I am a sucker for those and electronics in general. I am so sick I should get some real help.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool, I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks pretty cool. Blends in with the cigars much better than a giant white tube which I think is the other heartfelt option.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is pretty cool, blends right in


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah I like the looks of it, neat.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Now that is cool!!! 1st time i've seen one of those... Fits right in, & looks like it belongs.

I think this would be more soothing for my sticks. Kinda like pumping music into a chicken farm to produce better meat & eggs:music:... The cigars just think it's one of them, & they're not disturbed by a plastic eyesore that may disturb their napping.........._j/k.:biggrin1:_


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

pretty slick I like it :usa:


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

That is cool. Blends in great! :tu


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the pics! I saw the pics on heartfelt (the enlarge picture doesn't work for me) and thought the open part was covered by clear plastic and was wondering how quickly moisture could travel from the inside of the cedar to the outside. hahaha.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Now that is cool!!! 1st time i've seen one of those... Fits right in, & looks like it belongs.
> 
> I think this would be more soothing for my sticks. Kinda like pumping music into a chicken farm to produce better meat & eggs:music:... The cigars just think it's one of them, & they're not disturbed by a plastic eyesore that may disturb their napping.........._j/k.:biggrin1:_


Lol! Seconded. Pretty nifty, Brandon!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

That looks pretty cool.


----------

